# (IL) North Star's Mainstreet Ticket*** Stud (FC Joe Black x MHR Nortstar's Crown Jew)



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

*"Bus" - DOB June 30, 2006*

North Star's Mainstreet Ticket *** (aka Bus) AKC# SR35437705 
(FC FC Candlewood's Meet Joe Black x MHR North Star's Crown Jewel MH ***) 

*EIC - clear Accession Number: D09-031986 Done via Univ of Minn testing program*
*OFA-Hips - Excellent* LR-182232E35M-VPI
*OFA - elbows Normal* LR-EL43862M35-VPI
*CNM - >>clear* of the CNM..not at risk for transmitting<< LR-CNM09-863-M-PIV Listed on the CNM White List
*CERF - *LR-358469 September 2011
*DNA *- ChromaGene Coat Color VetGen Report 69909 Result: Type 1 Carries black, does not carry chocolate or yellow

OFA Website Clearances (click link)

_*"QAA"*_ - 10/8/2010 Fall 2010 Midwest Field Trial (Joliet, IL)
4 derby starts, 1 4th place
10 qual starts, 1 2nd place, 1 3rd place, 2 Jams,
3 Am starts

Chris Atkinson
[email protected]
217-454-0361


----------

